# iBlaast2 review...just in from Nightlighting in NZ



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

I just got the new iBlaast2 in from Nightlighting in NZ today. They say it's the first one to ship with the new LED's (Cree R2 I am assuming). So here is my first impressions of it, but keep in mind that it is Cinco de Mayo and the Patron has been flowing...

Anyway, I have been using a Jetlites Phantom (helmet mount) for two years using a 14.8v Li-ion battery, which I have always preferred to any other light I have seen in person so far, halogen or HID. I haven't really ever run across anyone with a decent LED to compare with. The Jet light is just as nice as you can get with a halogen IMO.

The first impression of the iBlaast2 was that it was bigger than I thought it would be. The lens diameter must be close to if not equal to a MR16 bulb, but then maybe all triple LED lights are. It's bigger than the Jet anyway. But, after measuring the height of the light after mounting it, it was the same as the Jet because of the higher mount of the Jet. My digital scale is out of 9V battery at the moment, but the listed weights are 135 for the iBlaast2 and 70 for the Jet Phantom. I haven't ridden with the iBlaast2 yet, though, so I can't really comment on the difference.

The programming of the iBlaast2 is pretty easy, but requires reading the instructions pretty closely to get the hang of it. Once you do, it all makes sense. The whole procedure took 45 seconds, but was not actually necessary, I just wanted there to be two light levels instead of three and make sure the high setting was the highest possible.

As far as light output, the iBlasst is not only whiter light, but it is decently brighter as well. I always thought the Jet was pretty much the whitest of the halogens, but it looks pretty yellow compared to the iBlaast2. Jet claims 750 lumens from the 25W light and iBlaast2 claims 885 lumens if these LED's are the R2 Cree's. But, maybe they are something more potent, as they waid it was going to be a 1000 lumen light. Either way, it's a noticable difference how much brighter the iBlaast2 is than the Jet Phantom.

The beam patterns are actually quite similar between the two, with the Jet having a sharper peripheral halo than the iBlaast2, which is a gradual fade out.

I took some photos of the two, but they aren't really all that impressive. The thing to remember is that the camera settings were the same, actually the same as in the LED light shootout, except the aperature was 5.6 instead of 4.0. And they are a little out of focus, but I am not an expert night photographer and rember the aforementioned Cinco de Mayo comment... Also take into account that the Jet light is using a fresh 14.8V battery that is actually at 16.75V when photographed, and the iBlaast2 is using a similar battery, but at a lower actual voltage. The difference is, I believe, the Jet can is actually using the 16.75V at the bulb, but dims slightly as the battery gets down to around 13V. I think the iBlasst uses the same voltage at the bulb regardless of battery voltage output.

The telephone post in the first two shots is about 175 ft away.

I'll try to get some better shots another day, but for now, maybe you'll get the idea.

Overall, I am very pleased so far with the light. The build quality is perfect and I will cry when I first scratch it. I'll get some more info after my first ride as well.

The Jet Phantom 20W with 14.8V Li-ion battery (actually at 16.75V when photograph was taken).









Same pic of iBlaast2 (with 15.5V li-ion battery at time of photograph).









Different shot of Jet light.









Same different shot of iBlaast2.









Shot of both lights, shining at same time, Jet on right, iBlaast2 on left.









*EDIT for more information:*

Here are some comparison pix of the two.

iBlaast2 on Giro Xen (without adapter, which may or may not be needed):









Jet Phantom on Giro Xen:









Side by side:









Head to head without adapter:









Head to head with adapter:









The adapter on the iBlaast looks like it will solve a problem with mounting lights on a Xen. The Xen has vents down the centerline of the helmet instead of a rib like most do. It has a rib down each side of the vents connected by two bridges. Without the adapter, you would need to mount the iBlaast on one of those two bridges. The Jet mount always felt to far forward on the Xen to me...the vents on it just aren't really condusive to mounting a light that uses straps. I'm not sure if the adapter will be necessary yet, it depends if the light will be aimed right on the bridges on the Xen.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the iBlaast 2 looks real good! 

thanks for the beam shots!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for getting this write-up up! I'm looking forward to your ride impressions as well.

I currently use a 6v Jetlite on my helmet, and a 13v Jetlite on my bar. I don't think the 13v is 25w like your though. I'm trying to decide if I should get one or two of these (and just completely replace my lights)...


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Looks Good*

Thanks for posting the review up. I have just ordered my Iblaast 2 and will hopefully recieve it in the next few days. I was impressed with beam shots of the original I blaast and intend to use the Iblaast2 as a helmet light to compliment my Hope 4 led which is brilliant.
I have also been quoted by Nightlightning as the light emitting 1000lumens and they state that it is considerably brighter than the original I blaast. They inform me that the LEDS are the Cree R2's but I am unsure as to how they have got maximim power out of these. 
Another writer on the forums told me to expect 25-30% increase in power over the original IBLAAST so this could well mean it is approaching the 1000lumens. Although in theory this is irrelevent as long as the light is much brighter as they say.
I'll post a review once I recieve mine. 
Happy Night Riding!!!!

Ps. Are you UK based, if so did you get charged UK vat by customs.

Pete


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Thanks for getting this write-up up! I'm looking forward to your ride impressions as well.
> 
> I currently use a 6v Jetlite on my helmet, and a 13v Jetlite on my bar. I don't think the 13v is 25w like your though. I'm trying to decide if I should get one or two of these (and just completely replace my lights)...


The 25w number is just a 20w/12V bulb driven at 14.8V, which is why Jet has changed the listing on their site. Yours, at 13.2V is what they list as a 22.5w. They all still say 20w on the bulb. The iBlaast2 will be even more noticably brighter than the 22.5 light than my crappy beam shots show.


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

Pete N said:


> Thanks for posting the review up. I have just ordered my Iblaast 2 and will hopefully recieve it in the next few days. I was impressed with beam shots of the original I blaast and intend to use the Iblaast2 as a helmet light to compliment my Hope 4 led which is brilliant.
> I have also been quoted by Nightlightning as the light emitting 1000lumens and they state that it is considerably brighter than the original I blaast. They inform me that the LEDS are the Cree R2's but I am unsure as to how they have got maximim power out of these.
> Another writer on the forums told me to expect 25-30% increase in power over the original IBLAAST so this could well mean it is approaching the 1000lumens. Although in theory this is irrelevent as long as the light is much brighter as they say.
> I'll post a review once I recieve mine.
> ...


I'm also not sure how the 1000lumen number is being reached. From all that I have read on the Cree R2 LED's, their max output is 295lumen, which would put this light at 885, not 1000. Someone can correct me if my logic does not hold up here, but the 295 lumen number is at 350ma on the R2 LED, which with 3 lights would be 1050ma. The driver has a 1100ma capability, so would the extra power be enough to create the extra light? I know halogens ramp up pretty quickly with more power, but do LED's as well?

EDIT: OK, I didn't know all that much about LED power at all. Ignore most of the previous paragraph.

I live in the US in Nashville, TN. They actually have not billed my credit card yet, but there was an invoice in the box. $339 for the light and $27 for shipping are listed in NZ dollars. I guess I have to ask them about it.

EDIT: $286.40 total charge, just came through on my CC. I guess it takes longer to post overseas.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*saw this in CPF*



rotobob said:


> I'm also not sure how the 1000lumen number is being reached. From all that I have read on the Cree R2 LED's, their max output is 295lumen, which would put this light at 885, not 1000. Someone can correct me if my logic does not hold up here, but the 295 lumen number is at 350ma on the R2 LED, which with 3 lights would be 1050ma. The driver has a 1100ma capability, so would the extra power be enough to create the extra light? I know halogens ramp up pretty quickly with more power, but do LED's as well?
> 
> I live in the US in Nashville, TN. They actually have not billed my credit card yet, but there was an invoice in the box. $339 for the light and $27 for shipping are listed in NZ dollars. I guess I have to ask them about it.


I saw this in the CandlePowerForums (emphasis mine)



jtr1962 said:


> Default Re: White LED lumen testing
> Cree 7090 XR-E bin R2 (acquired March 2008)
> 
> I borrowed an R2 Cree XR-E, bin WG, from CPF member nein166 for testing. The R2 bin is specified at 114 to 122 lumens at 350 mA. The color temperature of the WG bin is roughly 6000K. The results are as show below:
> ...


They may be pushing them to 1.2 A using a MaxFles or higher if they have a custom driver.


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the R2.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

notaknob said:


> I saw this in the CandlePowerForums (emphasis mine)
> 
> They may be pushing them to 1.2 A using a MaxFles or higher if they have a custom driver.


I've been looking at the nightlighning site, might get an iblaast head unit and put 4 R2s in it for my dynamo MTB light(they are pretty cheap at $100).
They run at 1.2A using a modified taskled driver. With 3 R2s thats over 900lm. Yes the CPF link shows "only" 915lm... still huge and its a very tidy setup.


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

OK, I rode with the iBlaast2 for the first time tonight. I rode with other guys, one using my old Jet Phantom 25w and one with a HID and two others that were just pretty dim and yellow.

My first impression was that I could tell a slight weight increase over the Phantom (135g to 70g), but it was better centered and didn't feel to far forward like the Jet did. But, the weight difference was completely gone from my thoughts in the first 10ft on the trail.

The mounting bracket secures with 3M dual-lock to the helmet and only came with enough to be able to put it in one position. I was close in my approximation, but ultimately it was pointed just a few degrees too far down for my liking. I'll just have to get some more to put on my helmet farther back so I can put the light farther back. *EDIT: Actually it came with a strip of dual-lock to attach it to the helmet if you don't need the adapter, so I didn't need to buy more.*

As far as light output goes, it is beautiful. The "hotspot" is just big enough and the peripheral spill is nice as well. The light seems perfectly white. The Phantom always looked pretty white when first turned on, but sometimes seemed yellower after my eyes would get used to seeing it. This is not the case with the iBlaast. On an 1 1/2 hour ride tonight it seemed just as white and as bright as when starting out.

Durability wise, I accidently dropped the light head about 5ft today onto concrete. The first impact hit right on the front bezel and it bounced about 9 inches high. I only know because I saw it fall, otherwise I cannot see on the light where it hit. Not a mark at all and it worked fine after.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with the light. It completely fills the trail with very bright completely white light. I hit a patch of downhill where I hit 23 mph and wasn't anywhere close to out running the light. There is also a concern of having too bright of a light that it bothers others when riding behind them. This light will bother riders with dimmer lights and create shadows for them. The guy riding with my Phantom said it wasn't an issue for him, but the Phantom is a pretty bright light at 25w. Anyway, if it's an issue, just rider farther back.

I'll try to get some more beam shots later tonight.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

What site did you buy the light from?


edit:
Well, it seems that they just sell over the phone and they won't ship to a different address than the billing address (ie: Work).


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

I think you have to call them or email to order. I emailed them at first, twice actually, but they said they never got it when I called a few days later. I just gave my CC information and told them I wanted an iBlaast and that was it. Later in the day they called back and asked if I wanted the new iBlaast2 before they shipped with more lumens and that it was the first one to ship. I agreed and the light was in my mailbox in Nashville in 7 days via NZ post.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

What wsa the total cost in USD if you don't mind sharing.

Also, did the box fit in a normal sized mailbox?

I'm just not there at times when UPS, FedEx deliver and don't want a box waiting outside my door for hours. I don't live in a bad neighborhood but still...


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

$265 according to today's exchange rates for light, $285 with shipping. I can't really tell you what the actual charge is because they haven't billed my CC yet, which is odd since i received it two days ago.

The box it came in should fit into any mailbox, but there might be a bigger box if you get more than the light assblmly and the helmet mount as I did. It was packed in bubble wrap inside.

EDIT: $286.40 total charge, just came through on my CC. I guess it takes longer to post overseas.


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

*Wilma6*

How would this iBlaast2 compare to the Wilma? Seems like a bargain if you can live without some bells and whistles.

Looking for a replacement for my HID down the road..


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

special k said:


> How would this iBlaast2 compare to the Wilma? Seems like a bargain if you can live without some bells and whistles.
> 
> Looking for a replacement for my HID down the road..


I have never seen a Wilma in person, so I can't really say. I bought the iBlaast2 having not seen it either.

The light output of the iBlaast2 looks to be as much or higher than the Wilma just from specs and the beam shots on Nightlighting's website seems to look slightly brighter just on the original iBlaast. They have the two side by side.

As far as features go, they are nearly identical, but seem to work in slightly different ways. They both have 2 or 3 step dimming. They both have a few flashing modes, likely the same (I have not really looked at it on mine because I'll never use it for flashing). They both have battery level indicators, but the Wilma seems to be little LED's on the switch, like a guage, and the iBlaast "blips" the light as you drain pass certain voltages. The switch is on the back of the lamp on the iBlaast and on the Wilma it is a separate "pigtail". The Wilma is 10g lighter. The Wilma has 15 and 18 deg lenses and the iBlaast2 has 10 and 25 deg lenses. The LED and optics are upgradable in both.

The biggest advantage I can see of the Wilma is the auto dimming when the electronics heat up. Also, the mounting system is what most would call better quality and you get a carrying case. But, it also is a 15w light compared to the 10-11w of the iBlaast2 so it will drain the battey faster.

I didn't get a battery from Nightlighting, so I can't comment on those at all, but they seem a little pricey.

In the end, though, I bought the iBlaast2 because it was very bright and LED and seemed to be very well made as well. I use on and off and one level of dimming when I stop. The rest didn't matter to me. I already had 6ah Li-ion batteries so I just needed the light head.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

So the light itself cost you $285, and if you HAD purchased a battery it might have been another $220 or something? That's getting expensive fast. I must have been reading these prices wrong before, because I thought it was as lot cheaper than that (okay maybe not a lot)...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> So the light itself cost you $285, and if you HAD purchased a battery it might have been another $220 or something? That's getting expensive fast. I must have been reading these prices wrong before, because I thought it was as lot cheaper than that (okay maybe not a lot)...


Well the Wilma head unit alone is almost 500US$, so the iBlaast2 is looking not too bad. 
Batteries here in NZ are stupidly expensive.


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree, it is expensive with everything you need to use it, just from a stand alone view. But, it is a brighter light than the Wilma6 and is $200 cheaper for the same battery capacity, if you are buying the whole system.

I've never bought a "system" light set. Even the Jet Phantom was pieced together for me. The light was $70 +$25 for the helmet mount. I got 3 6000mah 14.8V li-ion batteries for $45 on ebay and a charger for $45. The batteries and the charger would have been $500 from any of the light mfg's. I bought $20 worth of quality connectors from batteryspace to connect the three batteries to the light and one for the charger. 

I guess my point is, this light is a bit of money, but it is one of the brightest out there. I think the best way to buy this light is to get it from Nightlighting and get the battery/charger from batteryspace or similar. Or, if you already have a decent battery and charger, buy some connecters and wire it yourself. In my case, the light was $285 and a charger and 3 batteries that will run for 6+ hours each cost $90. That's what makes it an incredible deal from my point of view...$3000 les than the Wilma 6 with one battery.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*Battery prices.*

The batteries are expensive from Night Lightning, not doubt about it. But that has a lot to do with buying them from Canada and then paying the 12.5% sales tax to bring them into New Zealand, (which is where I live.)
The cool thing about Night Lightning is that they will happily sell you a whole light or any of the bits you need to make your own. They are happy to sell me the Cree 2 leds either as an upgrade for my iBlaast or individually to make my own light heads. Good people.


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info, the iBlaast2 seems like great bang for the buck.

Sadly I'm clueless of what to look for batterywise/adapter. I was looking around the batteryspace site but no idea what is the correct (battery, connector,charger) parts I would need to make the iBlaast2 a complete system. Could someone post a link of the correct parts so I can know what I would need?
Thanks, sorry for being a no0b...


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

special k said:


> Thanks for the info, the iBlaast2 seems like great bang for the buck.
> 
> Sadly I'm clueless of what to look for batterywise/adapter. I was looking around the batteryspace site but no idea what is the correct (battery, connector,charger) parts I would need to make the iBlaast2 a complete system. Could someone post a link of the correct parts so I can know what I would need?
> Thanks, sorry for being a no0b...


If I was doing it through Batteryspace I would buy this battery charger combo:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3658

which is prewired on the battery side and also has a charger pigtail.

You would also need this:
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3430
to connect to the cord coming off the light.

That's a charger, wiring and battery that will last for 4-6 hours per charge at least for $126. and the battery weighs about a pound. I always wear a helmet mounted light so I've never had to hassle with mounting a battery on a frame, but if you wanted to do that, you would have to figure something out.

If you ride shorter night rides or are diligent about charging, you could get a smaller battery with less weight. I forget to charge and ride 3 hour night rides often, so I keep three 6ah batteries.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Price with battery in UK*

As stated before the original IBLAAST was brighter than the Wilma 6(according to beamshots on the Nightlightning site). The IBLAAST 2 is described by Nightlightning as much brighter than the original. I have just paid £248.00 for the IBLAAST 2 with mounts, battery and charger and this compares with £430.00 for the Wilma 6 with the same kit. That makes it not too far off double the price of the IBLAAST 2. 
The IBLAAST also seems to emit an awful lot of light for the rated lumens if that makes sense, maybe it's the lenses they use.
The battery with charger is £105.00 which is almost double what I could have paid through battery space, however the battery is not chinese mass produced and comes with a warranty. I was personally happy to pay this for these reasons alone. 
When researching which light to buy as my helmet light I could find nothing of better quality and value than the IBLAAST and with the IBLAAST 2 this is improved further.
I am not nearly clever enough to have made a light like others on the forums, so am forced to purchase the full light.
When mine arrives I am confident that I won't be disappointed


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the write up Rotobob.

The Nightlightning iBlaast2 does utilise a custom driver hence we are able to get more performance out of the Cree's than other lights using off the shelf drivers.

I regularly run my iBlaast alongside a HID to gauge the performance. It also helps to demonstrate to other rider how far LED's have come in the 4 years since Nightlightning has been on the market. I'd say the iBlaast to now surpasses almost every 10-15W HID. I still get 5hrs at maximum beam and of course if I dim it there is around 10hrs of very bright light available for 24hr event without recharge. Got to love it!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

rotobob said:


> If I was doing it through Batteryspace I would buy this battery charger combo:
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3658
> 
> which is prewired on the battery side and also has a charger pigtail.
> ...


Thanks for the good info. I too am DIY retarded. I'll check this out...


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks as well for the links for a DIY challenged.

As an aside, how do you DIYers rate the quality of these LiON packs from Batteryspace? Is there another site you guys order from in case?

Thanks


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

special k said:


> Thanks as well for the links for a DIY challenged.
> 
> As an aside, how do you DIYers rate the quality of these LiON packs from Batteryspace? Is there another site you guys order from in case?
> 
> Thanks


My Batteryspace L-ION pack is on its 3rd year and still going strong. It came with the BS HID lights which ended up being pretty crappy. After those lights died for the 3rd time I got the IBlaast and soldered 2 wires to match the connector. Simple as could be.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

special k said:


> Thanks as well for the links for a DIY challenged.
> 
> As an aside, how do you DIYers rate the quality of these LiON packs from Batteryspace? Is there another site you guys order from in case?
> 
> Thanks


Batery Space, All Battery and Battery Junction (last one is better for postage to europe).


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

woodyak said:


> My Batteryspace L-ION pack is on its 3rd year and still going strong. It came with the BS HID lights which ended up being pretty crappy. After those lights died for the 3rd time I got the IBlaast and soldered 2 wires to match the connector. Simple as could be.


Good to know. I'm still using a NiMh battery and want to go to Li-ION if I get an LED but have read of some of the explosive horror stories with Li-ION and wanted to be sure I'm not going to catch on fire.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just received my IBLAAST 2 today and from first impressions it is very well built. The light is a little heavier than I thought it would be but it's weight is certainly not excessive. The helmet mount is very basic indeed but hopefully it will work well, I fear that the velcro will come unstuck over time on the sticky, not velcro side but I guess that it is easily replaced. The quoted lumens output in the manuel is 330 lumens per LED on the high setting(cree R2) which means that it pretty much bang on the 1000 lumen mark for the three led's. The admin is very easy to run through and as has been said before, when the leds are even more powerful you can upgrade the unit, saving alot of money. 
The price with UK customs charges added came in at £280.00 including the battery, charger and mounts. This would be slightly more than I paid for my brilliant Hope 4 LED. 
However with this light being upgradeable I am happy to pay this, as when you compare it to other off the shelf quality LED lights this is extremely competitive.
When I ride it I will give my impressions
The light took 2 weeks to arrive, a week after the battery which was sent separately, as it got held in customs for about 5 days.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I'd avoid Li-Ion batterys, had 2 with my HID's neither lasted 18months too difficult to repair a broken cell and too expensive to replace, and that annoying protection got to plug it into the charger to reset middle of the forest with no lights is just a nightmare.

330Lumens, there being driven harder than they should, hope they've got enough heat sink to take the over powering!!


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Pete N said:


> I have just received my IBLAAST 2 today and from first impressions it is very well built. The light is a little heavier than I thought it would be but it's weight is certainly not excessive. The helmet mount is very basic indeed but hopefully it will work well, I fear that the velcro will come unstuck over time on the sticky, not velcro side but I guess that it is easily replaced. The quoted lumens output in the manuel is 330 lumens per LED on the high setting(cree R2) which means that it pretty much bang on the 1000 lumen mark for the three led's. The admin is very easy to run through and as has been said before, when the leds are even more powerful you can upgrade the unit, saving alot of money.
> The price with UK customs charges added came in at £280.00 including the battery, charger and mounts. This would be slightly more than I paid for my brilliant Hope 4 LED.
> However with this light being upgradeable I am happy to pay this, as when you compare it to other off the shelf quality LED lights this is extremely competitive.
> When I ride it I will give my impressions
> The light took 2 weeks to arrive, a week after the battery which was sent separately, as it got held in customs for about 5 days.


My velcro got torn off first ride when i caught a branch. The velcro strips remained locked together, it was the bonding (glue) between the bracket and strip which failed.

I have reglued it, with a semi-hardening glue (a fully hardening would make the strip brittle) and seem sto be holding OK


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

330lumens does seem to be alot, when 295 lumens appeared to be about the figure for cree r2's. When I spoke to them they were very confident in the product and I hope that this turns out to be the case. They are experts in led products of all sorts. What they do say is if you stop for more than a short period of time you should switch it down to a lower setting until you get moving again and then turn it back up. This will stop any chance of it overheating and causing damage. They say that riding along in direct sunlight is no issue at all, it's just when you stop that you need to be careful.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Obviously the riding in sunlight example is for illustrative purposes only as you wouldn't need a light during daylight. Just in case you thought Nightlightning or myself were completely mad.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I've been following this thread with drool running down my chin, however the last couple posts have, shall we say, ebbed the flow. It seems the Achilles heel to the iblaast is the ( helmet ) mounting system. Can anyone give the actual dimensions of the mounting plate ? Are there any pre-drilled holes on the mounting plate that would allow you to attach other mounting hardware? Is it possible to drill into the mounting plate without cracking it? Last but not least, what is the actual weight of the light head? If I was to fork out over $300 I'd have to know these answers before I would even consider buying...even with 1000 lumens and the perfect beam pattern.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

To be honest, I'm really surprised to hear folks think the iBlaast is heavy. I think for a 3x emitter LED it's quite reasonable in weight at 135g. I can't imagine that there's any significant difference in weight between the triple SSCP4 Seoul version (shown below) and the Cree R2, they use the same driver as I understand it - the only difference is the emitters themselves and the optic elements.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

SBK said:


> *To be honest, I'm really surprised to hear folks think the iBlaast is heavy. I think for a 3x emitter LED it's quite reasonable in weight at 135g. * I can't imagine that there's any significant difference in weight between the triple SSCP4 Seoul version (shown below) and the Cree R2, they use the same driver as I understand it - the only difference is the emitters themselves and the optic elements.


I would have to agree. In comparison, the Dinotte 600L light engine weighs 200 gms. Since I have one and have used it helmet mounted before, I will say that the weight of the 600L never bothered me. My main concern with the iBlaast is how the Velcro attached to your helmet is going to STAY on your helmet after multiple light removals. Since the Velcro to Velcro bond is very strong ( with the Industrial Strength Velcro ) I can't help but wonder how long the glue holding the piece that is attached to the helmet surface is going to last. How many times will you pry the light head from the helmet before the glued part breaks loose? Not a pleasant thought as you're making that down hill run.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I have had one of these for a couple of years. The mounting tape isn't Velcro. It grips very strongly and won't wear out.To remove the light I just tilt it forward. It comes of easily enough that way. As for the glue breaking down, I can't see this being a problem. It would be more likely to to crack the plastic on your helmet.
You don't have to get it with the switch and voltage regulator on the light head either. Mine is mounted separately to keep weight out of the light head.
I wear a bandana under my helmet and cinch up the lock at the back nice and snug on the knot, and really don't notice any weight at all. My helmet doesn't flop around.
I think you would be very happy with this light.

b.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

*Riding with my IBLAAST 2*

I went out for ride tonight for the first time with my IBLAAST 2. Firstly attaching the mounting bracket to my helmet was relativey simple as you just stick the strong velcro onto the helmet and then attach the bracket to this. I am however very sceptical about how long this will last, as my helmet like many others has sculpted tops which aren't perfectly flat to receive the velcro patches, so are only held on by a limited amount of the adhesive. Now onto the light itself, which I have set to run on full power mode, producing the claimed 1000lumens. The beam pattern is fantastic, with good spread to the sides and no obvious ring. The beam punches a very long way into the distance, clearly lighting up a tree 80 metres away and the path before it also very clearly. I rode it in conjunction with my Hope 4 LED which has a wider beam pattern and a slightly warmer colour(chosen by Hope) and absolutely no edges to the beam offering clear vision and no shadows. However the IBLAAST2 punches considerably further ahead than the Hope, and I would suggest alot further than the IBLAAST 1, having seen beam comparisons on this forum. This light is EXCELLENT. This could well be the LED light, HID users have been waiting for with the punch of a HID but beam spread evenness and adjustability of the LED. The Hope and IBLAAST2 compliment each other perfectly, with the helmet mount the only gripe, but this is made up for in the light performance, I will just have to find a way to secure it more securely. I would highly recommend this light to anyone on bar or helmet, as I would the Hope if used as a bar light. The Iblaast also has a setting to be used with future Led,s when they become available so it appears to be easily upgradeable. 
Both lights cost me £530.00 offering 2000 lumens when together, which when looking at the competition of 'off the shelf lights' is very reasonable.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

This is what i did. As you can see to velcro fixing alone is a bit of a joke.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

That stuff they are using is called 3M Dual Lock. Great stuff when using on flat surfaces, does not work very well on curved surfaces (small contact patch). Try replacing it with 3M ScotchMate (Velcro), will work much better on the curved surface of the helmet.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTtlxf25X&EEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--


----------



## MtnLight (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm considering this light for handlebar. Is the light pattern flood with even spread?


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes the light has a good even spread with a slight hot spot. The spread and evenness isn't quite as good as the Hope 4 LED but you gain massively with the distance ahead that it punches. It could easily be used as a bar light but I don't know what the bar mounting bracket is like as I didn't order one. Make no mistake, this light is brilliant.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Pete N said:


> Yes the light has a good even spread with a slight hot spot. The spread and evenness isn't quite as good as the Hope 4 LED but you gain massively with the distance ahead that it punches. *It could easily be used as a bar light but I don't know what the bar mounting bracket is like as I didn't order one.* Make no mistake, this light is brilliant.


I did notice the bar mount that they offered on their web site. Flat on top with the velcro stuff on it. I suppose it works. What I did find lacking was their web site. I couldn't even find a mention of the new iBlaast2. I guess in order get the new stuff with the Cree R-2's you have to call them or send them an e-mail telling them what you want. (?) :skep:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I guess in order get the new stuff with the Cree R-2's you have to call them or send them an e-mail telling them what you want. (?) :skep:


I already had a cutter quad R2 and optic. I usually make my own housings but the MR11 housing was so cheap I couldn't justify my time building a custom one. Took a few emails but nightlightning were great. Its very very very bright. :thumbsup:

I'm mounting it under stem on a custom bracket.

If helmet mounting with the dual lock you might want to make a custom mounting plate... though hitting a branch I would rather my light comes off than my head.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

znomit said:


> If helmet mounting with the dual lock you might want to make a custom mounting plate... though hitting a branch I would rather my light comes off than my head.


Exactly! I personally consider the dual-lock aspect of the iBlaast mount a feature more than a hindrance.

Cat-man-do, I agree - their website isn't the most polished nor up-to-date, but their email communication is excellent and you're dealing with real human beings. I liken it to dealing with a custom frame builder - but one with excellent email response!  I'd suggest an email asking them for some details and if they don't meet your expectations for response or information, simply shop elsewhere. I found the Nightlightning folks personable and very helpful, they were quick (considering they're 12+ hours time zone difference from me) to respond and did their best to help answer my questions.

I think the iBlaast is sort of a mid-ground between a finely polished, integrated package and a top-line homebrew. Given the relative pricing/performance, I was happy to receive an excellent product - knowing that I was going to wire up my own batteries, charger, etc. Sort of a semi-DIY as it were. Overall it's a great product with excellent performance for the price, IMHO.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, the company are very efficient and e mail responses always quick. The light was despatched to me the same day as I ordered it and Claire at Nightlightning was very helpful. They tell me the website will be updated with the Iblaast 2 shortly. I also have no problem with the dual lock velcro itself as it is strong and will allow the light to come off in the event of a crash. The problem is getting the stuff to glue sufficiently to the sculpted ribs of my helmet(does that sound rude). I'm sure i'll find an easy solution.


----------



## DH_WP (Feb 5, 2004)

Rotobob ...

Are you running 25 or 10 deg optics..
I just ordered myself some 10deg optics and when I replaced the ones that were in the light they looked the same "so not sure if you can tell just by looking at them"


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just seen that the Nightlightning website has been updated with some basic details of the IBLAAST 2, including a side by side beam comparison with the original IBLAAST. 
It is clear to see that it is considerably brighter than the IBLAAST, that we already know is a fantastic light. The colour is ever so slightly warmer which was planned. The direction in which they have pointed the light isn't really the best comparison, as it appears to be pointing very into the floor. The picture also appears to show a fairly strong hotsot which is not at all evident when riding. I just think that you can point the IBLAAST2 further up the trail without losing close vision but massively gaining forward punch. It claims the 40% increase in power which would put it at the 1000lumen previously stated.
Have a look at the site and see what ou think.
The more I have used mine I am realising how good it is, and think it is incredible value for money.


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Thought I'd bump this thread up as I'll be needing a light in the near future. Anyone have any more info to add on their review of the iblaast II over the last few months? Still seems like a deal paired with the Batteryspace battery & adapter.

Any likes or dislikes to add especially about the helmet mount?

Thanks


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

My iBlaast2 has been running flawlessly. I have the 10 deg optics. I think 10 is just a hair too narrow, but am afraid that 25 will be too wide and not provide enough throw down the trail. Either way, there is enough spill to make it fine, but 15 might be perfect.

The mount I still consider not as good as the Jet helmet light. The Jet would tilt at any angle easily, but the dual lock really requires stopping your bike to adjust. Anyway, it's minor. 

As far as the light coming off if hitting a branch, it does indeed.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Still rocking mine. Just put it through a solo 24 hour race and it performed flawlessly. I just did the upgrade to turn it to an iblaast2 from an iblaast1 and it's noticeably brighter.

I agree with rotobob as far as the mount goes. The velcro keeps it connected just fine but you don't have the ability to tilt the angle w/o re-attaching the light. A minor inconvenience for the quality of light and the price you pay.


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

*helmet mounting help*

Hello,

Could someone post a pic of your helmet at the mount for the iblaast? Is the previous pic by bonesetter the way you guys are mounting it? If so I did not seem to get the dual lock pieces that adhere to the helmet if that is the case. It would seem that you could mount one of the strips at the top of the helmet in between ribs, but those strips are not adhesive backed apparently.

Confused & feeling foolish,

Thanks


----------



## rotobob (Nov 14, 2004)

special k said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone post a pic of your helmet at the mount for the iblaast? Is the previous pic by bonesetter the way you guys are mounting it? If so I did not seem to get the dual lock pieces that adhere to the helmet if that is the case. It would seem that you could mount one of the strips at the top of the helmet in between ribs, but those strips are not adhesive backed apparently.
> 
> ...


Mine is mounted just like bonesetter, but my dual lock adhesives have held fine and I don't have the zip ties. The bridge piece was not actually part of the deal, but when I said that I would need it, they threw it in with the purchase. If you have a center rib, you might not need the bridge.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Here is a photo of my helmet with a light I made for my father a couple of years ago. I just copied the iblaast (which I have) mounting and used my helmet as a reference to set the angle and test the light.
I don't have to use the bridge thingy as I can stick mine to the centre of the helmet and the tilt is perfect. I really like this mounting system. If I smash it into a tree or the ground it will probably come off and not break anything.... otherwise it feels very secure.

Cheers,
Blair.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

bshallard said:


> Here is a photo of my helmet with a light I made for my father a couple of years ago. I just copied the iblaast (which I have) mounting and used my helmet as a reference to set the angle and test the light.
> I don't have to use the bridge thingy as I can stick mine to the centre of the helmet and the tilt is perfect. I really like this mounting system. If I smash it into a tree or the ground it will probably come off and not break anything.... otherwise it feels very secure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair.


Ooooh! That looks snazzy 

I see Nightlightning are doing a new hinge helmet mount for the iBlaast!


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replys & pics of the dual lock. I may have to give Nightlighting another call to see if that tilt mount is indeed available now.

Has anybody successfully emailed Nightlighting from the US? They don't reply to my emails & I've read some people haven't gotten replies either. Curious if its just me. :lol:


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

special k said:


> Has anybody successfully emailed Nightlighting from the US? They don't reply to my emails & I've read some people haven't gotten replies either. Curious if its just me. :lol:


It could be a fault with their e-mail server.... or to be more precise, it could be that the over-zealous spam filtering software used by their ISP is junking your emails so they aren't even receiving them. Or if they are receiving them and replying, but their server is utterly failing to get the message to you. I live in NZ and this lack of reliability is really starting to drive me nuts!
As for the people at Nightlighting, I have always found them very good to deal with, and very prompt in their service.

Blair.

Oh, and thanks Bonesetter2004 for the nice comment on my photo. I have a new led and lens sitting at home waiting for me to have a crack at making up a snazzy new light-head for myself. I was actually going to run with separate units for each led to give it a low profile look, and keep the weight down while maximizing surface area for cooling. However, I've been far too busy with work and family to make a start.


----------



## bikensand (Apr 24, 2008)

special k said:


> Thanks for the replys & pics of the dual lock. I may have to give Nightlighting another call to see if that tilt mount is indeed available now.
> 
> Has anybody successfully emailed Nightlighting from the US? They don't reply to my emails & I've read some people haven't gotten replies either. Curious if its just me. :lol:


I just ordered my iblaast II yesterday. They were great with emails and returned all my messages promptly. I also tried to order the tilt mount but they said it was not available yet. They did mention that it would be an easy retrofit after the fact.


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

Their website says 20v max, anyone going to try an 18.5v pack?


----------



## tomness (Sep 5, 2005)

*new tilting mount*

I emailed nightlighting, asking about the tilting helmet mount and upgrading from iBlaast to iBlaast 2. Here is their response:

HI Tom

Thank you for your enquiry. The tiltable mount will be retro-fitable so once it is available you will be able to remove the existing bracket and put the new mount in. We are delayed with it being ready due to us changing the whole mount system & having some large commercial LED work on. (Some things take forever - it took four weeks just to get some sample acrylic shapes made & since then we have decided to change modify the shape again, so it's back to the acrylic engraver & more waiting J). Once we have the mount to our satisfaction we will bring out a head band strap & our own handlebar mount which will work with the tiltable mount.

Yes your light is cable of having the Cree R2 upgrade. The Cree's give 40% more light output than what you currently have & with a slightly warm tinge. Run times etc remain the same.

If you wish to do the LED upgrade yourself then cost is NZ$79, plus freight. Upgrade kit consist of 3 x Cree R2 LEDs with thermal tape, tri-optic (either flood or spot), new front plate & end cap & CD-Rom of pics/instructions. Otherwise if we do this for you cost is NZ$95 plus freight. Sorry, can't give you a price on the mount yet.

Kind regards

Claire


----------



## campykid (Jun 24, 2007)

*iblaast2 vs. Photon max vs. Hope Vision4*

I've been waiting for the light shootout to review the iblaast but I need a new light NOW. Anybody have any comparisons of the above 3 lights? Thanks.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for the reviews.

i have been look at the new lupine tesla ($450 at geoman), but the iblaast has caught my eye. 

three cree q5 led output at 1000ma should be about abit over 700 lumens.

$190 for the complete iblaast (135g).
$60 for li-ion 14.8v 2400mAh battery (150g), about 3 hrs run time @ full power.
$27 for a 2hr charger
$10 for some connectors and cables

i will save about $130, with the iblaast and get the same run time/lumen output/weight but damn that tesla has a really nice beam patten!!!


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

iblaast 2 with r2 leds on the way!!!


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

i just got my iblaast2 and all i can say is WOW!

$210 for the complete lamp with triple xr-e leds and shipping to the u.s.
$25 for a li ion smart charger, $45 for a 14.8v,2600mah li ion battery pack from all-battery
$10 for the trailtech connector from battery space
Total...under $300

200g for the headlamp and 4ft cable (roughly 147g for headlamp)
200g for battery with power cord
400g total system weight

crappy shots below;

control;
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/3010170208_27901e4e88.jpg>

jet i6 shot (15 watt halogen, overvoolted 20% at 7.2v);
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/3010170732_175d1ba9f7.jpg>

l and m solo logic mv (13 watt halogen)
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/3010171268_ee41eebe93.jpg>

lume strada (10watt hid);
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/3009336801_397f3377fa.jpg>

nightlighting iblaast2 (triple xr-e r2 led at 1000ma);
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/3010172294_5bc9ecf894.jpg>


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I received my iBlaast II two weeks ago and have two trail rides and one road ride on it so far. All I can say is that it is amazing. Riding on Wednesday with a group of 8 people, it was easily the brightest light in the group which consisted of Niterider HIDs, TriNewts, Dinotte 600s, etc. It's also the best bargin out there as the light shipped and battery and charger (from all-battery.com) came out to just over $300.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I was out on Wednesday night and compared the iBlaast! 1 with a mate's helmet mount Ay-Up!.

The Ay-Up's have been a consideration I was going to drop the iBlaast! for, due to the hook up factor of the iB on branches.

There was a slight mist in the air which enabled the beam to be easily seen. The Ay-Up's had a more focused beam with little spill. The light was clean and bright where it went. The lights were tiny, unobtrusive on the helmet and the battery (which lasts hours) was so light and small it could easily be helmet mounted, eliminating the need for cables.

The iBlaast’s beam by comparison was huge. Much bigger overall spread, 'quite a bit' brighter, alot more peripheral spill, and the beam spread was a sort of half semi-circle in front of the wheel up to the horizontal, with a little above - perfect as you never want to see what's up, rather horizon eye level and down
Difference was day and night

Looks like I’ll be sticking


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Kam said:


> i just got my iblaast2 and all i can say is WOW!
> 
> $210 for the complete lamp with triple xr-e leds and shipping to the u.s.
> $25 for a li ion smart charger, $45 for a 14.8v,2600mah li ion battery pack from all-battery
> ...


How much runtime have you been getting from that battery?


----------



## special k (Mar 15, 2005)

Has anybody that's orderded an iBlaast II recently heard any update about the release date of the tilting helmet mount? Hate to get charged for international calls if there is nothing new yet, wish my emails would get through to them.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I just used my iblaast2 the first time 2 days ago. Wow, it's really bright when combined with my r2 modded blackburn x6. I use the x6 on the bars and iblaast on the helmet. I like how wide the spot is and color temps is pretty good for contrast. The only thing I don't love it the throw isn't really far. I'll probably try on of the rocket 3 lenses soon to see if it improves. 
I'm using a battery space 14.4v 4.4ah li/ion battery. I rode about 1 3/4 hrs on high most of the time and when I plugged the battery in to charge last night the charger indicated that it was still fully charged!
The light is great, good enough that I was able to hit a couple medium size (6-15ft) doubles in complete darkness. Even hit a step-up to ladder bridge, and then a drop. this is exactly what I needed. 
I purchased the light with intentions of riding DH/FR in the dark, so that when spring rolls around I haven't lost my nerve to hit the big stuff. I suffered a major mental drawback this spring after not riding last winter, and I don't want to halt my progression this year.


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

special k said:


> Has anybody that's orderded an iBlaast II recently heard any update about the release date of the tilting helmet mount? Hate to get charged for international calls if there is nothing new yet, wish my emails would get through to them.


On 9th of November on such a question I got replay:

"Yes they are still being developed but the tiltable mount will be
retro-fitable easily enough.

We are still waiting for the samples of part of the mount to be made by the
acrylic engraver which is taking too long GRR!

Kind regards
Claire
"

I think that mount will not be ready this year.


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

*iBlaast for night runs*

Does anybody tried to use IBlaast for night runs or night orienteering, adventure sports ? I am interested if beam pattern is good not only for bike rides but also for other activities ?
Is there enought of peripherial light to see around you and read the map without hitting map with main beam and blinding yourself with reflection from 900 lumens 

--Andris


----------



## dkvick (Apr 16, 2004)

andzs said:


> Does anybody tried to use IBlaast for night runs or night orienteering, adventure sports ? I am interested if beam pattern is good not only for bike rides but also for other activities ?
> Is there enought of peripherial light to see around you and read the map without hitting map with main beam and blinding yourself with reflection from 900 lumens
> 
> --Andris


I have been wondering the same thing. According to Nitelighting, the lights were developed for adventure sports so should be ok. You can order it with 3x 25 degree floods instead of the 10 degree lenses. I have been trying to figure out how much flood you need for orienteering and it seems to be alot. You travel so much slower and need to see stuff in the "corner of your eye". I saw that Silva's new LED orienteering light has 2x44 degrees and 1x10 degree? spot LEDs. Since some companies list the beam angle differently (44 degrees could actually be 22 degrees times 2). I am going to retrofit my Silva light with a P7 emitter to see how that will work.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

playpunk said:


> How much runtime have you been getting from that battery?


3.5hrs at 1000ma.


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

Kam said:


> 3.5hrs at 1000ma.


for iblaast II....how important is having a gauge on the battery pack?


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

*Temperature*

Does iblasst2 unit gets quite hot during normal usage ?

--Andris



rollertoaster said:


> I just used my iblaast2 the first time 2 days ago. Wow, it's really bright when combined with my r2 modded blackburn x6. I use the x6 on the bars and iblaast on the helmet. I like how wide the spot is and color temps is pretty good for contrast. The only thing I don't love it the throw isn't really far. I'll probably try on of the rocket 3 lenses soon to see if it improves.
> I'm using a battery space 14.4v 4.4ah li/ion battery. I rode about 1 3/4 hrs on high most of the time and when I plugged the battery in to charge last night the charger indicated that it was still fully charged!
> The light is great, good enough that I was able to hit a couple medium size (6-15ft) doubles in complete darkness. Even hit a step-up to ladder bridge, and then a drop. this is exactly what I needed.
> I purchased the light with intentions of riding DH/FR in the dark, so that when spring rolls around I haven't lost my nerve to hit the big stuff. I suffered a major mental drawback this spring after not riding last winter, and I don't want to halt my progression this year.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I ran it for about 1 hr and 45min last night. on high most of the time. I didn't notice any heat what so ever. However it was 28f out so I don't think it could have overheated anyway.


----------



## 1speed1der (Apr 19, 2005)

andzs said:


> Does iblasst2 unit gets quite hot during normal usage ?
> 
> --Andris


just ran iblaast2 on different levels (low/med/high)for about 2.5 hrs last night...never got hot. besides the beam of light coming for my head, i would have never known it was there.

as for the fuel guage q, i asked nightlighting the same q and got this response;
"some of the battery space packs have the cut out PCB set too high. If this is the case you're your pack you will just need to disable the fuel gauge in the light, as per enclosed instructions."

again, i tested my set and got about 3.5 hrs in my garage with a fan cooling it. last night the light flashed at the 2.5 hr mark. not sure how much fuel i have left after the first flash. also, i am not sure how to disable the fuel guage in the light (can't find it in the instructions).


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

*Beam*

Can you guys describe the beam pattern of iBlaast2 ? I saw beamshots on forums but I guess that they doesnt capture all detail from scene. I plan to use my light for orienteering, night runs and biking but I am little worried that the beam of iBlaast2 could be too narrow for feet activity. For orienteering you need to get lot of side (peripherial) lighting to catch all details of surroundings but the light with narrow beam would be bad choice. I know that optional 25deg. flood optics are available for iBlaast but don' t know how good they are. Look at https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5069957&page=3. Looks like Tesla have good beam.

I finally decided to buy proper LED kit for my activities and after some research stopped on 3 choices:

1) iBlaast 2 https://www.nightlightning.co.nz/LED-Nightlightning.jpg
2) Lupine Tesla https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=467474
3) Hope Vision 4 https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=382115

The problem is that I have no possibility to see any of them in action and should relay on info from internet.

--Andris


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

go to youtube, type in iblaast, one guy has a beam shot. it's pretty clear


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

and also, iblaast two is easily the least expensive of the three, if you can properly connect the wires to the batteries and chargers, i don't see why iblaast is not the one to go with IMHO


----------



## 1speed1der (Apr 19, 2005)

qkkqc said:


> and also, iblaast two is easily the least expensive of the three, if you can properly connect the wires to the batteries and chargers, i don't see why iblaast is not the one to go with IMHO


ditto.

if you are strictly trail running....i'd go flood beam. you do not have to worry too far up the trail since you are running, it's not like you are riding 20mph down the trail.

and, the iblaast2 does come with tri-optics. so, you do get a nice beam with good peripheral (sp?) light. if yoiu are doing both running and riding, then go spot.

i think the iblaast is only $175 shipped to the u.s. right now, combine a battery and charger and you are at about $200.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

andzs said:


> For orienteering you need to get lot of side (peripherial) lighting to catch all details of surroundings but the light with narrow beam would be bad choice. I know that optional 25deg. flood optics are available for iBlaast but don' t know how good they are. Look at http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5069957&page=3. Looks like Tesla have good beam.


Hello there from Riga, are you not planning to visit Hungary anytime soon? ;-)
I do MTB-O, but not Foot-O... not yet at least... and have recently bought a Lupine Tesla.
The jury is still out, but there is one thing for certain, the Hope and iBlaast may have a more powerful punch of beam than the Tesla, but their beam shape is "anachronistic" (for lack of a better word). Also you can buy a Lupine headband, and put the light (and battery) easily on your head without a helmet - it is so light that you don't even notice that you are wearing it... Also, the low beam is plenty if you are on foot, and it will go for 24 hours on its battery (I know, the iBlaast can be programmed, too....). 
Though I haven't seen the other lights you mentioned in action I have used other lens-technology led lights and the problem with them is that your beam is either wide - in this case you can't see far - or narrow - then you have a lot of throw, but cannot orient yourself. To date there are only a few lights that can do both, and the Tesla is one of them. 
So if you have the means... you can't go wrong with the Tesla.

I will test our new MTB-O trail soon, and will check if it's easy to read the map on the bar with the Tesla on my helmet. I will also try it for a short running session...
Meanwhile why don't you ask around the nordic orienteering community? I think there are a lot of people using Lupine lights for orienteering (not the Tesla - mostly the Wilma as I've heard) and see if they like it or not. They are the pro's after all ;-)

PS. on the other end of the spectrum - if you are on a tight budget - go get a P7 torch from DX for ~$40. You can't beat that brightness for the price ;-)


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

Not travel plans yet  Thanks for comments and photos at Tesla thread. Let me know when you test Tesla at MTB-O action. I know that many orieenteers at nordic countries use Lupine lights for a while (Betty, Wilma) but from reviews and photos I feel that Tesla is different beast. Also only Tesla falls in a reasonable price range for me.

Even Tesla 4 kit with Pro Headband + shipping would be ~400 EUR.
Hope Vision 4 kit from www.chainreactioncycles.com with free shipping would be ~300 EUR (100 EUR less and that is quite a lot). According to latest info from hopetech all latest kits contain headband already included.
IBlaast2 head with standardard and flood optics with shipping and customs paid ~ 220 EUR (~190 EUR DIY kit). With battery pack and charger (bought eslewhere) it probably would cost ~300 EUR and still require some DIY stuff for headband and battery pack connections.
I like possibility to upgrade Iblast's LEDs, change optics, programming options, overall geek factor. But at end it costs the same or more than Hope Vision 4 kit.



radirpok said:


> Hello there from Riga, are you not planning to visit Hungary anytime soon? ;-)
> I do MTB-O, but not Foot-O... not yet at least... and have recently bought a Lupine Tesla.
> The jury is still out, but there is one thing for certain, the Hope and iBlaast may have a more powerful punch of beam than the Tesla, but their beam shape is "anachronistic" (for lack of a better word). Also you can buy a Lupine headband, and put the light (and battery) easily on your head without a helmet - it is so light that you don't even notice that you are wearing it... Also, the low beam is plenty if you are on foot, and it will go for 24 hours on its battery (I know, the iBlaast can be programmed, too....).
> Though I haven't seen the other lights you mentioned in action I have used other lens-technology led lights and the problem with them is that your beam is either wide - in this case you can't see far - or narrow - then you have a lot of throw, but cannot orient yourself. To date there are only a few lights that can do both, and the Tesla is one of them.
> ...


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

andzs said:


> Can you guys describe the beam pattern of iBlaast2 ? I saw beamshots on forums but I guess that they doesnt capture all detail from scene. I plan to use my light for orienteering, night runs and biking but I am little worried that the beam of iBlaast2 could be too narrow for feet activity. For orienteering you need to get lot of side (peripherial) lighting to catch all details of surroundings but the light with narrow beam would be bad choice. I know that optional 25deg. flood optics are available for iBlaast but don' t know how good they are. Look at https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5069957&page=3. Looks like Tesla have good beam.
> 
> I finally decided to buy proper LED kit for my activities and after some research stopped on 3 choices:
> 
> ...


I have the IBlaast2 w/narrow beam lens which I purely use for mountain biking and I think it would work for you, especially if you got the wider lens. The beam pattern is quite nice with the edges being very soft compared to most lights. Most of my riding buds have HID's and their beam is very focused and sharp around the edges. It makes it seem like their lights are brighter but when you put them side by side you can see the IBlaast2 is actually brighter w/a a softer more natural white light vs. the sharp blue coming from the HID. Plus you can't beat the price and flexibility of being able to DIY on the IBlaast. My IBlaast2 was actually an IBlaast1 that I upgraded when better LED's came out. It cost me around $40 for the upgrade and took me about 30 minutes to do it. I highly recommend IBlaast product.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

andzs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not travel plans yet  Thanks for comments and photos at Tesla thread. Let me know when you test Tesla at MTB-O action. I know that many orieenteers at nordic countries use Lupine lights for a while (Betty, Wilma) but from reviews and photos I feel that Tesla is different beast. Also only Tesla falls in a reasonable price range for me.


Didn't go out yesterday in the heavy rain, instead perused the Lupine forums in German - what I did not understand I ran through the google translator.
Well, there are many interesting reviews of the Tesla. Some people were asking whether it is any good for running/jogging, and the answer was: NO. It may be the best bike light to date, but the very bright hotspot means that it should be held relatively stationary and aimed and leveled otherwise the hotspot will start to distract you (I called this phenomenon the "dancing fairy" - it is easily produced when mounted on the helmet - try it while running (with your head moving up and down) and it gets worse).
On the other hand, for running you don't really need as powerful a light as for biking - you want a wide uniform beam, but not too bright.
Maybe you could try the Dinotte 400L - it has spot/medium/flood combinations (that you can change yourself), it has a headband, and it is bright enough for biking (although certainly not as bright as your other candidates). And you can have it under $300 with all these options. 
Will check map readability with the Tesla anyway - but I will post it in the Tesla beamshots topic ;-) Lets leave this topic for the iBlaast fellas.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I own an IBLAAST 2 and also a Hope 4 LED, both are great lights at a very good price. I use mine only for Mountain biking and run the IBLAAST 2 on the helmet and Hope 4 LED on the bar. In my opinion if you are using the light for running as well as biking I would go with the IBLAAST for these reasons. 
1. It is lighter than the Hope
2. It has a good beam spread but also with more forward punch and a very slight hotspot, but no 'dancing fairy' as Radiprok describes in the Tesla.
3. I believe that Nightlightning will do a head strap.

The light colour on the Tesla is whiter than that of the Iblaast and the Iblaast whiter than the Hope. This can give the FALSE effect that it is brighter. In fact the warmer colours give you less glare off wet roots etc, and make the vision easier. The tesla would appear to be a very good second light, say with a Wilma or better still a Betty

The Hope is an excellent light with a very even spread of light, with no hotspot at all, but for a single do it all light, across a few sports I would go with the IBLAAST.
If the choice was for purely mountain bike the choice would be much harder..


----------



## LeonOfBristol (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting an IBlaast2 headunit only. I've already got a Lumicycle 14.8v Li-ion battery and charger, so the question is hooking the two together. Can anyone tell me what sort of plug is on the headunit?

Also curious of opinions on the bar mount, as I prefer bar mounted lights.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

the 14.8v li-ion battery shoud work fine. you will have to get the two connected with the correct polarity. i ordered a few extra sets of the nihgtlighting connectors, they are somewhat like a small tamiya style connector.

i ended up using the "trail tech" connectors from batteryspace.com though...they just seem like some of the best connectors out there and they are not pricey. also, batteryspace sells a connector with a trail tech male on one end and a tamiya connector on the other....works great with my tenergy li-ion charger.

as for bar mounting....nightlighting does sell one for $20, but i haven't seen it. i think there is a thread in this forum with a pic of someones iblaast bar set up. i think they used a bar mount that was flat, adhere'd some 3m dual lock (a very high strength velcro that works fine IMHO) and mounted it similarly to the way the nightlighting helmet mount works.


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

*Purchase*

Thanks for input. I decided to go with IblaastII DIY kit (some soldering is ok for long autumn evenings  ). Already ordered 2 14.8 accus 2200 mAh and 4400 mAh (for long trips and backup) from all-batteries. Friend of mine is doing biking only and I hope will purchase Hope. At the end hopefully I will have opportunity to compare them both by myself  Nicccccccccce.



Pete N said:


> I own an IBLAAST 2 and also a Hope 4 LED, both are great lights at a very good price. I use mine only for Mountain biking and run the IBLAAST 2 on the helmet and Hope 4 LED on the bar. In my opinion if you are using the light for running as well as biking I would go with the IBLAAST for these reasons.
> 1. It is lighter than the Hope
> 2. It has a good beam spread but also with more forward punch and a very slight hotspot, but no 'dancing fairy' as Radiprok describes in the Tesla.
> 3. I believe that Nightlightning will do a head strap.
> ...


----------



## qkkqc (Aug 10, 2008)

good to hear...you'll like it, it's bang for the buck...now just curious, what would be the difference between 14.8V 2600mah and 14.8V 2200mah? run time difference? or brightness? i'm a physics tard.


----------



## andzs (Nov 5, 2008)

By using 2600mah battery insted 2200mah you will get longer run time (I guess ~18%). mAh characterizes capacity of battery.



qkkqc said:


> good to hear...you'll like it, it's bang for the buck...now just curious, what would be the difference between 14.8V 2600mah and 14.8V 2200mah? run time difference? or brightness? i'm a physics tard.


----------

